# Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb



## Annett (7. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen.

Da der eine oder andere sicherlich noch Fragen zum Fotowettbewerb 2009 hat, hier ein Thema dazu.
Ich werde die Fragen samt Antworten regelmäßig in den ersten Beitrag editieren, damit es übersichtlich bleibt.

Hier schon mal ein paar, die garantiert gestellt werden. 

*Wer darf teilnehmen?* - Jedes Mitglied des Hobby-Gartenteich-Forums, ausgenommen die Nutzer mit Administrations-Rechten (Frank, Jürgen, Joachim + Annett und deren Angehörige). Die Moderatoren dürfen dem entsprechend ebenfalls teilnehmen.

*Bis wann kann ich meine Bilder hochladen?* - Ende August (30.08.09) ist Einsendeschluß. Wer später kommt, hat leider Pech.

*Kann ich meine Bilder wieder austauschen?* - Bilder löschen und damit den Platz für einen erneuten Upload können Euch nur die Moderatoren verschaffen. Bitte überlegt daher im Interesse der Arbeitserleichterung vor dem Upload gründlich, welches Bild Ihr jeweils einreichen wollt. 

*Aus welchem Jahr sollen die Bilder stammen?* - Teilnehmen darf jedes von Euch selbst gemachte Foto, egal ob aus 2009, 2007, oder ..... 

*Wieviele Bilder darf ich hochladen?* - Je User und Kategorie eins. Weitere Bilder werden von uns gelöscht. 

*Wann startet die Bewertung?* - Wir setzen die Bildbewertungen am 30.08.09 auf Null. Danach startet dann im September die offizielle Bewertung durch Euch. Ende September wird dann ausgewertet und die Gewinner ermittelt.

*Wie groß sollen/dürfen die Bilder sein?*
Für den Wettbewerb reicht der *Upload* in normaler "internettauglicher" Größe (also ungefähr *1000x X Pixel*) vollständig aus.
Wichtig ist nur, dass *die Original-Bilder* *mindestens 2067x2923 Pixel*, *3MB* und möglichst *Querformat* besitzen.
Wir (Frank) wird sich die Original-Dateien für das Kalender-Layout dann per Mail von den Gewinnern zuschicken lassen, da unsere Galerie solche Bildgrößen nicht akzeptiert.
Sollte ein Bild gewinnen, dessen Qualität nicht ausreicht, um den Kalender damit zu gestalten, werden wir das nächstplatzierte Vorziehen (müssen), damit sich nicht alle Kalenderkäufer einen Monat lang ein schönes, aber unscharfes Motiv ansehen dürfen.

*Wo kann man den Kalender kaufen, in welchem die Bilder abgedruckt werden?*
Bei unserem User Mitch. Wir werden dann hier im Forum einen gut sichtbaren Link einstellen, unter welchem die Bestellungen abgegeben werden können. 

*Wie soll/kann/darf man denn mit den Bewertungen verfahren?*
Ihr könnt jedes Bild bewerten, inklusive der eigenen. Ihr könnt aber auch nur besonders tolle/schlechte bewerten. Das bleibt allein euch überlassen.
Je mehr Bilder Ihr bewertet, desto genauer wird das Abstimmungsergebnis und selbst gegebene 5 Sterne fallen nicht so sehr ins Gewicht. 
Wer bei der Bewertung allerdings massiv schummeln möchte (weitere Accounts anlegen etc.), riskiert dass wir dessen Bilder aus dem Wettbewerb nehmen. Es soll schließlich fair bleiben. 

*Wo und wie kann ich die Bilder denn überhaupt bewerten?*
In den Kategorieübersichten auf den Titel des zu bewertenden Bildes klicken (direkt unter dem Bild die blaue Schrift) und dann kann man rechts auf "Bewerten" klicken.
 
Bei Euch dürfte nur der mittlere Link fehlen.


Ihr habt weitere Fragen? 
Dann stellt sie bitte. Wir werden sie so schnell wie möglich beantworten.



Beste Grüße,
Annett


----------



## Inken (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Moin!

Eine kurze Frage hätt' ich schon:

Sollten die Aufnahmen aus dieser Teichsaison bzw. diesem Jahr sein oder können wir auch ältere Bilder einstellen?

Doof fragen kann ich gut!


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo Inken.

Das bleibt ganz allein Dir überlassen.


----------



## Inken (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Okay! 

Danke!!


----------



## JoergK (7. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hi Leutz,

darf man bereits hochgeladene Bilder noch mal auswechseln ?

Könnte ja sein, das sich noch ein (scheinbar) besseres zu einer Kategorie auftut...

Klar, natürlich nur bis zum Einsendeschluß 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Joachim (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Moin Jörg,

selber löschen geht meines Wissens nicht, aber das eigene zwecks Ersatz löschen lassen sollte vor Einsendeschluss möglich sein. 
Allerdings bitte ich darum, dies nicht am laufenden Band zu fordern...


----------



## Digicat (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Servus Jörg

Ich werde es so hand haben:
Bilder bis kurz vor dem Einsendeschluß auf der Festplatte sammeln und dann das beste hochladen ....

Wäre doch die bessere Lösung als gleich hochladen und dann wieder austauschen lassen


----------



## Lichti (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Moin,

ich glaube das ich zu alt bin für diese Welt 

aber wo zum Henker finde ich diesen Fotowettbewerb 

gut versteckt oder nur zu blöd zum Gucken :dumm


----------



## Dodi (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Moin Ralf,

guckst Du in die Galerie - unter den "normalen" Bildern ist der Fotowettbewerb.
Oder: guckst Du in die Ankündigung von Jürgen, die im Portal oben steht.

Am einfachsten für Dich hier der Link : https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/photoplog/index.php?c=21


----------



## Lichti (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo Dodi,

danke für die Info 
ist doch schön einen alten Mann über die Straße zu helfen


----------



## Burkhard (8. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Moin moin, Dodi

...irgendwas verstehe ich hier  nicht.

Es sind schon einige Bilder  zu sehen. Allerdings haben die nicht die erforderliche Bildgröße  von 2067 X 2923 Pixel. 

Meine Frage : Entsprachen die den geforderten Kriterien und sind anschließend von Dir zu Anschauungszwecken verkleinert  worden ?
Wenn man hier die volle Datei abbilden möchte, hat  man ja diese  riesengroßen Bilder, die kaum einer  überschauen kann.....:?

Lieben Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo Burkhard.

Ich bin zwar nicht Dodi.... 


Für den Wettbewerb reicht der Upload in normaler "internettauglicher" Größe (also ungefähr 1000x X Pixel) vollständig aus.
Wichtig ist nur, dass die Original-Bilder das von Dir zitierte Format besitzen.
Wir (Frank) wird sich die Original-Dateien dann per Mail von den Gewinnern zuschicken lassen, da unsere Galerie solche Bildgrößen nicht akzeptiert. 

Sollte ein Bild gewinnen, dessen Qualität nicht ausreicht, um den Kalender damit zu gestalten, werden wir das nächstplatzierte Vorziehen (müssen), damit sich nicht alle Kalenderkäufer einen Monat lang ein schönes, aber unscharfes Motiv ansehen dürfen.

Für den Kalender dürften Fotos im Querformat übrigens besser zu händeln sein.....


----------



## Burkhard (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Herzlichen Dank Annett, jetzt weiß ich Bescheid.....

Lieben Gruß, Burkhard


----------



## Biotopfan (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo Allemiteinander, sollen wir die Bilder so zuschneiden, wie es für uns am besten aussieht, oder möchtet Ihr das lieber übernehmen? Dadurch verändern sich ja auch die Pixelzahlen und die Schärfe, oder? Bin da leider nicht so versiert... krieg es aber für den Hausgebrauch hin...
VG Biotopfan


----------



## JoergK (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hi Helmut,



Digicat schrieb:


> ....Bilder bis kurz vor dem Einsendeschluß auf der Festplatte sammeln und dann das beste hochladen ....



Klar, danke für den Tipp
hätte ich eigentlich auch selber drauf kommen können..

Aber macht nix, kann eh nicht teilnehmen  

Wie ich's auch dreh, mein Knipsomat packt die Anforderungen nicht 

Mehr als 2816 x 2112 Pixies sind nicht drin, und 3 MB schon gar nicht.

Na, dann macht mal schöne Bilder, dass ich dann wenigstens vom Kalender was hab... 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Joachim (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Moin!

@Biotopfan
Lass die Bilder besser wie sie sind - dann können sie hinterher wirklich passend gemacht werden. 

@Jörg
 frag mal Frank, der macht das Layout - vielleicht wird er ja ähnlich den letzten, mit einigen kleineren Bildern. Aber da muss Frank was zu sagen.


----------



## Lichti (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Moin,

jedesmal wenn ich versuche ein Bild hochzuladen für den Wettbewerb bekomme ich den Hinweis " Datei nicht vorhanden, zu groß oder hat einen falschen MIME Typ."
Bild hat eine größe von 1024*768 480KB

was mache ich falsch


----------



## Annett (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo Ralf.

Versuch mal das Bild qualitativ auf ca. 85% zu bringen.... dann sollte es unter die generell für die Galerie eingestellte Größe (249 kB) kommen. 
Wir können das leider nur global einstellen.....


----------



## Lichti (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hi,

ich habe es geschafft , aber ob das die richtige größe ist


----------



## Joachim (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo,

@ Ralf

"56,0 KB  und 448 x 336"
Ist dann schon ein wenig klein - das kommt ja ausm Handy größer raus ... 

Nochmal: 
*max. 245 KB*

Das ist eigentlich die einzige Beschränkung. Das damit durchaus große Bilder möglich sind beweisen ja schon einige Einsendungen.


----------



## Biotopfan (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hei, ich hab ja die Bilder eh nochmal auf unbearbeitet da und wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab, möchtet ihr die im Fall der Fälle ja eh haben... So kann ich sie ja  warscheinlich auch garnicht hochladen ;-)
Oh, ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, welche ich nehmen soll
Das mit dem schönsten Motiv oder das mit der besten Qualität???
Kann ich die Libelle bei den Fischen hochladen? Fische hab ich nicht geknipst... dann hätte ich ein Bild mehr für die Pflanzen frei
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo ihr Teich verrückte 
die schönsten Bilder kommen dann in den kalender oder habe ich das falsch verstanden oder ? und kann man dann die Kalender kaufen und wo.??  
Ich hoffe ich bekomme das mit den Bildern morgen hin habe ständig schwierigkeiten mit den hochladen aber morgen kommt mein experte fürs Netz und ich hoffe wir bekommen dann das hin mit den Bildern möchte ja meinen Teich bei euch auch noch vorstellen. :?
mfg
Schlitzohr64


----------



## Joachim (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo,

Bis Ende August können noch Bilder in die angegebenen Kategorien hochgeladen werden. Danach beginnt der Bewertungszeitraum und die Bestbewertesten kommen, so die Qualität stimmt, in den Kalender. Diesen man dann im Herbst im Forum kaufen können wird.

Alles kloar?


----------



## Schlitzohr64 (26. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo Joachim
alles klar Danke  
mfg
Schlitzohr64.


----------



## Biotopfan (27. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo, wann braucht Ihr denn dann die unbearbeiteten Bilder? Ich bin bis Mitte September nicht erreichbar? Oder kann ich sie schon jemandem profilaktisch schicken, wenn ich meine Bilder einstelle?
VG Biotopfan


----------



## Frank (30. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo,

aus aktuellem Anlass möchte ich noch mal darauf hinweisen, dass 

*je User und Kategorie nur ein Bild hochgeladen werden darf!*

Bei mehr als einem Bild pro User und Kategorie, werden die jeweils zuletzt eingestellten ohne Begründung gelöscht!!
Ebenso wird mit doppelt eingestellten Bildern verfahren!


----------



## HaMaKi (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Liebes Orga-Team,

wie soll/kann/darf man denn mit den Bewertungen verfahren?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man schon mal die eigenen Bilder (sofern eingestellt) selbstverständlich nicht bewerten darf?

Darf/soll man denn nur 1 Bild auswählen, was einem gefällt oder ist es ebenso erlaubt für alle Bilder die entsprechend persönlich für passend gehaltene Bewertung abzugeben? 

Marita


----------



## Annett (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo Marita.

Die Bewertungen starten ab Morgen und gehen bis zum 30.09.09.
Bis zum Start (wir werden wieder einen Hinweistext einblenden) bitten wir Euch, noch keine Bewertungen abzugeben, da Ihr Jürgen dadurch nur Mehrarbeit (Löschung) beschert.
Dies geht nur durch eine Korrektur direkt in der Datenbank. 


Jeder Teilnehmer kann selbst entscheiden ob und welche Bilder er bewerten möchte.
Das gilt auch fürs eigene Bild, da wir dies nicht unterbinden können.
Wenn sich alle selbst 5 Sterne geben können, ist es wenigstens wieder fair....
Wer betrügen möchte (ja, solche Spezis gibts immer wieder mal) riskiert, dass wir seine Bilder vom Wettbewerb ausschließen!

Da die Bewertungen bis Ende Sept. gehen, hat sich die Anfrage von Biotopfan damit sicherlich erledigt. Frank wird sich, nachdem die Sieger fest stehen, mit den entsprechenden Leuten in Verbindung setzen.


Wir wünschen Euch viel Spaß beim Schauen und bewerten!


----------



## Trautchen (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

.... Hallo wie geht´n das mit den Bewertungen?  



:friede:friede:friede


----------



## Annett (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo Anke.

In den Kategorieübersichten auf den Titel des zu bewertenden Bildes klicken (direkt unter dem Bild die blaue Schrift) und dann kann man rechts auf "Bewerten" klicken.
 
Bei Euch dürfte nur der mittlere Link fehlen.


----------



## Trautchen (2. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*




...hab´s gefunden. Ganz einfach!  

Besten Dank!


----------



## Eugen (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Sodela

es ist Ende September = Bewertungsschluß.

Wann wird denn wohl mit einer Entscheidung zu rechnen sein ? 
Und wird auch eine "Rangfolge" veröffentlicht werden ?
(vll. sogar mit der Anzahl der Bewertungen  )


----------



## Dr.J (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo Eugen,

der September ist doch noch garned rum 
Ich kümmere mich am WE drum.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Ich kümmere mich am WE drum.



Erst am Wochenende ...  ... bis dahin sind wir geplatzt vor Neugierde, also müssen wir doch selbst nachschauen, wer, wo, was, womit ... 

Viel Spass bei der Auswertung Jürgen


----------



## Dr.J (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Evtl. hab ich schon morgen die Auswertung.

Wieviele Biere ist das euch wert?


----------



## Christine (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Wieviele Biere ist das euch wert?



Wieviele hast Du denn im Kühlschrank? Die darfst Du alle haben


----------



## Eugen (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Wieviele Biere ist das euch wert?



Seit wann trinkst du Bier 

Also ne Flasche Rotling hätt ich gesetzt,
aber mein Bier bleibt hier


----------



## Dr.J (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Rotling wäre auch ne Option


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*



Dr.J schrieb:


> Wieviele Biere ist das euch wert?



Die Bierchen darfst Du gerne haben, hier trinkt man "Eichbaum". Aber der __ Wein bleibt hier ... 

Viel Spass Spass bei der Auswertung und such was schönes aus für den neuen Kalender


----------



## ron (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

War das nicht so, dass man einfach auf die verschiedene Kategorien klickt und anschliessend auf "Highest Ratings"? Und für die ganz genauen anschliessend mit der Maus auf die Sternchen um die genaue Durchschnittszahl abzulesen?

Oder habe ich mich zu früh gefreut. 

LG

Ron


----------



## Dr.J (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

Hallo,

Die Bewertung ist geschlossen und die Ergebnisse sind aus der DB gezogen. Weitere Bewertungen werden nicht mehr berücksichtigt. Die Ergebnisse werden demnächst veröffentlicht.

Für die ganz Neugierigen kann man es natürlich auch so machen, wie Ron es beschrieben hat.


----------



## ron (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

:troet :sekt

LG

Ron


----------



## Conny (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fragen und Antworten zum Fotowettbewerb*

:sekt  Ron


----------

